# Acrylic reptile display case



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all, we have a brand new product in stock, exclusive to SwellUK. It's an acrylic reptile display case 
With it being so transparent, the picture on the link above doesn't quite do it justice.

The case is perfect to exhibit your reptiles if you're entering them in to a show or even just taking them round to show off at a friend's house.

The boxes are also ideal for housing smaller animals like baby geckos or spiders. 

The lid is fantastic and one of its best features - it slides across and locks with a sophisticated magnet locking system. You'll find it easy to open but don't worry, it's unlikely your reptile will be escaping.

Take a look at the website for more info.

Swell Acrylic Reptile Display Box | Swell Reptiles


----------

